# Good Luck Maddyrose!



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I know today is the prep day and just wanted to let you know we're all thinking of you and wish you luck tomorrow. It's the count down for me too-Friday!!! Keep me posted as to how your prep is going and how your test goes tomorrow! Just think, once we know what to expect, the next time we have to have this test, it will be nothing!!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Just found out my test for friday isn't until 1:45!!! That's all day thurs. without food and half a day friday without even WATER!!!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Rinse your mouth with water but don't swallow. This helps with thirst if you are not allowed to swallow it.Also check with your Doc and maybe all the times for things can be moved up.Wishing you luck!!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Hope everything went well, MaddyRose!!







I know you must be so relieved that's it's all over with now







Let us know how you're doing!!


----------

